# Ikea plants and a bargain to boot



## Arrogant Dew (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi I like the look of these plants in Ikea, but could do with some more info.
I'm looking for plants for a large CDW enclosure.

pachira aquatica








IKEA | Plant pots & plants | Plants | PACHIRA AQUATICA | Potted plant

GUZMANIA








http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/60172164
musa banana








IKEA | Search result

ASPLENIUM








IKEA | Plant pots & plants | Plants | ASPLENIUM | Potted plant

I also found these on sale at £2.99 a pack of 2








IKEA | Storage furniture | Bookcases | LINNARP | Glass door


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I know the pachira aquatica is poisonous so don't get that one! Which is dissapointing as it always looks great!

Sadly I don't know about the rest, but just try googling the plant name and reptile safe list and you should hopefully find them somewhere!

They're pretty nice doors!


----------



## Arrogant Dew (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks I am googling like mad but you never get a definite answer. I have seen pachira aquatica on a few safe lists. Do you have experience of the plant?


----------



## lee-ellam (Oct 17, 2009)

The Asplenium look like Asplenium nidus (Birds Nest Fern) and Asplenium scolopendrium (Harts Tongue Fern), got one of each for my crestie viv (although not from Ikea). The Guzmania are bromeliads, not sure which but I got a couple of them from Morrisons for the viv too. If you get them just make sure you wash them well to get rid of any chemicals etc and all will be good


----------



## gl90 (Mar 15, 2010)

the bromeliads are safe for pretty much every reptile, and the bottom ones that look like ferns should be fine. don't know what the top one is but everyone else is saying avoid it, probably best to do so


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

theres a sticky "Toxic Plants Megalist" at the top of habitat section that might be helpful : victory:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

The guzmania are a species of bromalid, and are currently available in B&Q and my local garden centre for only £3.50 just so you know
*
*


----------

